# Tư vấn Thừa kế thế vị



## Thế Vĩ - LSR (22/1/19)

Theo quy định tại Điều 613 BLDS 2015 thì người thừa kế phải phải cá nhân còn sống vào thời điểm mở thừa kế. Tuy nhiên trên thực tế có những trường hợp người thừa kế không còn sống vào thời điểm mở thừa kế.
Để đảm bảo quyền lợi cho những người có quan hệ huyết thống trực hệ trong phạm vi gần gũi, pháp luật về thừa kế quy định trường hợp thừa kế thế vị tại Điều 652 BLDS 2015. Thừa kế thế vị là một trong các quyền thừa kế được pháp luật bảo vệ và công nhận trên sở huyết thống giữa những người trong quan hệ thừa kế. Tuy nhiên, thừa kế thế vị là một trong những vấn đề khách hàng thường xuyên thắc mắc và gặp nhiều khó khăn khi tự xử lý.
Do đó, để đảm bảo được quyền và lợi ích hợp pháp của Quý khách hàng, những người được quyền hưởng thừa kế với tư cách thế vị, Luật Sư Riêng mang đến cho Quý khách hàng các dịch vụ gồm:
- Tư vấn pháp luật thừa kế về quyền thừa kế thế vị;
- Tư vấn trình tự thủ tục thừa kế thế vị;
- Tư vấn thủ tục khai nhận di sản thừa kế, từ chối nhận di sản thừa kế;
- Tư vấn xác định hàng thừa kế, phần công sức đóng góp của người trực tiếp quản lý tài sản thừa kế;
- Tư vấn các quyền và nghĩa vụ của các thừa kế theo quy định của pháp luật;
- Tư vấn cách thức phân chia phần chia tài sản thừa kế theo di chúc, thừa kế thao pháp luật.
Để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ chi tiết hơn, Quý khách hàng vui lòng liên hệ:
Công ty Luật TNHH Luật Sư Riêng
Hotline: 0949.16.59.95 – 0938.483.440
Trụ sở: 25 Vũ Tông Phan-An Phú-Quận 2-TP.HCM
Website: dichuc.net Email: info@luatsurieng.net


----------

